# Hold up on Medicare payments?



## acgtammy (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone had a hold up on their Medicare payments?


----------



## raidaste (May 4, 2010)

Medicare was holding payments for a couple weeks but I've began rec'g payment this week.


----------

